# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  A fundraiser for a good cause! Tables less than 500K

## JEK



----------


## Cwater

> 



love the idea.  Unfortunately we will not be able to attend.

----------


## cec1

How many people to a “table?”

----------


## elgreaux

> How many people to a “table?”



the tables vary in size, how many people would you like?

----------


## cec1

> the tables vary in size, how many people would you like?



. . . don’t know yet.

----------


## JEK

4 top = 700
6 top = 1,050
8 top =  1,400

----------


## cec1

> 4 top = 700
> 6 top = 1,050
> 8 top =  1,400



Merci!

----------


## amyb

John, you can do just about anything. Merci.

----------


## Reed

This event was done very well last year.  We will be attending again for a cause very important to the island.

----------


## amyb

> This event was done very well last year.  We will be attending again for a cause very important to the island.



Thanks Kim. 

A terrific event, great people, and tasty food with warm professional service. Eden Rock did a great job and I am  glad they are hosting it there again.

----------


## Happycamper

It happens that we will be on the island on this date and I'm happy to support SNSM (and hope never to need them personally,) but my question is whether this event is intended for random outsiders or if it is more like a club meeting of the SPIBOA, a member of which I'll never be (unless they start the Annual Renter's Auxiliary.)

----------


## amyb

Good news..you can be an associate member.  Phil and are as long term renters here.

Looking forward to having you join this group that does so many nice things for the island.SBIPOA for St Barths International  Property Owners Association. Meeting conducted in English, Ellen translates when necessary, and all parts of the island are represented in the membership rolls.

----------


## JEK

> It happens that we will be on the island on this date and I'm happy to support SNSM (and hope never to need them personally,) but my question is whether this event is intended for random outsiders or if it is more like a club meeting of the SPIBOA, a member of which I'll never be (unless they start the Annual Renter's Auxiliary.)



This is a fundraiser that many of we non-members have attended. Always for a good cause!

----------


## Jeanette

We will be attending as well and I am delighted to see so many people are attending from the forum. The last time we attended, the venue was Le Toiny pre-IRMA, pre-COVID.

----------


## le_reve

All are welcome! If you are on-island, please attend.  It is a lot of fun, great food & wine, and for a good cause!

----------


## amyb

Reservations a must. 

Thank you.

----------


## Happycamper

OK, I'm convinced and I've sent in my request for tickets.  Aside from the charity aspect, I hope to thank in person some of the active forum members whose advice, stories and photos I've enjoyed over the last couple of years.

----------


## maryella

Can you buy an individual ticket vs a table? I will be on island and would love to attend!

----------


## JEK

> Can you buy an individual ticket vs a table? I will be on island and would love to attend!



Yes! The table thing was a feeble attempt at a joke after the UNICEF gala! €175 cash preferred as I remember.

----------


## elgreaux

please send all requests for reservations to secretarysbipoa@gmail.com

and we'll get you on the list. limited seating at 70 places and we are halfway there already.

----------


## Jeanette

Ellen, thanks for adding us to the list. Do we pay in cash there or is payment prferred in advance?

----------


## KevinS

For those who may not be familiar with SNSM, it is Société Nationale Sauveteurs en Mer, the National Sea Rescue Society.  SNSM is an all-volunteer organization, which operates nationally.   In the local area, the St Barth SNSM boat is SNS269, the Capitaine Danet, named in honor of a Corossol sea captain.  You may have seen the orange and blue boat moored along Rue Bord de La Mer, near the main quay.  (Soon to move across the harbor to Quai Rockefeller.)  

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...ighlight=Danet

The primary source of funding for SNSM boats is by donations.  Im pleased to see that SBIPOA is supporting the local organization.  If I were on-island, I would definitely be joining the SBIPOA for lunch, both to support and learn from  the SBIPOA and to support the St Barth SNSM.  

Youll sometimes find a SNSM table at various events.  (Les Voilles and the monthly street market come to mind).  Over the years, Ive bought a bunch of SNSM swag to support them.

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen, thanks for adding us to the list. Do we pay in cash there or is payment prferred in advance?



I will send you a note!

----------


## Reed

Hello Elen,

Please put Kona and I on the list as well.

Thanks!

k

----------

